# Playstation Now: Streaming-Dienst ab heute auch in Deutschland verfügbar



## Darkmoon76 (23. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Playstation Now: Streaming-Dienst ab heute auch in Deutschland verfügbar* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Playstation Now: Streaming-Dienst ab heute auch in Deutschland verfügbar*


----------



## McCerb (23. August 2017)

nächsten Monat mal hab nur gerade zuviel zock noch daliegen was auch erstmal gespielt werden will


----------



## JBT (23. August 2017)

Wie siehts aus für den Pc? Bekommt man Now irgendwie auf den Rechner?


----------



## Promego (23. August 2017)

Nur Schland oder geht das auch in AT?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2017)

JBT schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus für den Pc? Bekommt man Now irgendwie auf den Rechner?




Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter.
https://www.playstation.com/de-de/explore/playstation-now/ps-now-on-pc/


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2017)

Seid ihr wirklich so heiß darauf, die Kontrolle über eure Spielesammlung komplett aufzugeben? ...


----------



## Briareos (24. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seid ihr wirklich so heiß darauf, die Kontrolle über eure Spielesammlung komplett aufzugeben? ...


Mal abgesehen davon:

17€ pro Monat sind ganz schön happig. Das sind etwas über 400€ in zwei Jahren. Für das Geld stell ich mir lieber die PS4 Pro direkt neben die alte PS3 ins Wohnzimmer und für den Rest hol ich mir die Spiele, die mich auch wirklich interessieren. Denn mal ehrlich: Auch wenn die Bibliothek von PSnow 200+ Titel umfasst: Wieviel davon würde man wirklich spielen?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2017)

da ich die mir wichtigen Spiele eh schon besitze für PS3 und PS4 werde ich den Dienst nicht nutzen.

Aber schön dass es mal raus kommt für alle die das nutzen wollen


----------



## Schalkmund (24. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seid ihr wirklich so heiß darauf, die Kontrolle über eure Spielesammlung komplett aufzugeben? ...


Das ist ja nur ein zusätzliches Angebot, sammeln kann man auch weiterhin. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Streaming den richtigen Kauf von Spielen (egal ob digital oder retail) ablöst, denn neue Titel findet man gar nicht im Streaming-Angebot, die darf man immer noch schön für 60-70€ kaufen und bekommt sie nicht in der 17€ Flatrate. Für PS4-Besitzer die keine PS3 hatten, kann das ganz interessant sein, um das eine oder andere Exklusive nachzuholen, was noch nicht für die PS4 remasterd wurde (ok viel gibt es da nicht mehr).



Briareos schrieb:


> 17€ pro Monat sind ganz schön happig. Das sind etwas über 400€ in zwei Jahren.


Ganz so teuer wird es wohl nicht, in den USA kostet das Jahres Abo 100$, ich bezweifel mal das die hier dann über 200€ pro Jahr nehmen


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. August 2017)

17 Euro sind ganz schön sportlich, dafür dürften ruhig noch mehr PS4 Spiele dabei sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Für PS4-Besitzer die keine PS3 hatten, kann das ganz interessant sein, um das eine oder andere Exklusive nachzuholen, was noch nicht für die PS4 remasterd wurde (ok viel gibt es da nicht mehr).



Und vor allem für PC-Spieler, die sich standhaft weigern eine Konsole zu kaufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2017)

denk mal jetzt wird sich auch dieser USB-Doungle für den DualShock 4 richtig stark verkaufen, eben für die PC-Spieler die den Controller ja für PS-Now brauchen (wenn sie ihn nicht schon haben) und eben dieses kleine Gerät


----------



## Schalkmund (24. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> denk mal jetzt wird sich auch dieser USB-Doungle für den DualShock 4 richtig stark verkaufen, eben für die PC-Spieler die den Controller ja für PS-Now brauchen (wenn sie ihn nicht schon haben) und eben dieses kleine Gerät


25€ für den Dongle sind echt happig und dazu kommen dann noch mal 50€ für den PS4 Controller, die Mehrheit der PC-Spieler nutzt ja, wenn überhaupt dann den 360-Controller am Rechner. Da dürften schon so einige PS Now Interessenten am PC gleich wieder abspringen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2017)

Den Dongle braucht man aber nicht zwingend.
Man kann den Controller auch mit dem USB-Kabel betreiben.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. August 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> 25€ für den Dongle sind echt happig und dazu kommen dann noch mal 50€ für den PS4 Controller, die Mehrheit der PC-Spieler nutzt ja, wenn überhaupt dann den 360-Controller am Rechner. Da dürften schon so einige PS Now Interessenten am PC gleich wieder abspringen.


Dafür gibt's schon ne gebrauchte PS3 
Richtig interessant wird das für die PC Spieler sowieso erst, wenn die guten PS4 Spiele kommen. Mit Bloodborne etwa würde man viele Leute ködern können, mit dem jetzigen Angebot kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass da viele PC Spieler drauf anspringen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> mit dem jetzigen Angebot kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass da viele PC Spieler drauf anspringen.



Die Uncharted-Reihe, The Last of Us, Heavy Rain, Beyond Two Souls, die God of War-Reihe, die Killzone-Reihe, die Ratchet & Clank-Reihe, die Infamous-Reihe, Shadow of the Colossus,  Indie-Perlen wie Journey - alles Spiele, die reine PC-Spieler bisher nicht kennen.
Das wäre für mich schon ein recht starkes Argument.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Uncharted-Reihe, The Last of Us, Heavy Rain, Beyond Two Souls, die God of War-Reihe, die Killzone-Reihe, die Ratchet & Clank-Reihe, die Infamous-Reihe, Shadow of the Colossus,  Indie-Perlen wie Journey - alles Spiele, die reine PC-Spieler bisher nicht kennen.
> Das wäre für mich schon ein recht starkes Argument.


Mag ja sein, aber die meisten Spieler wollen keine "ollen Kamellen" sondern aktuellere Spiele. Wenn es wenigstens die PS4 Remakes davon wären. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen, vielleicht kommt der Dienst ja super an.


----------



## Briareos (24. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Uncharted-Reihe, The Last of Us, Heavy Rain, Beyond Two Souls, die God of War-Reihe, die Killzone-Reihe, die Ratchet & Clank-Reihe, die Infamous-Reihe, Shadow of the Colossus,  Indie-Perlen wie Journey - alles Spiele, die reine PC-Spieler bisher nicht kennen.
> Das wäre für mich schon ein recht starkes Argument.


Das stimmt schon, aber es ist ja nicht so als ob der PC-Spiele-Markt keine Alternativen zu besagten Titeln bieten würde. Und bis auf den 4. Teil der Uncharted-Reihe sind das alles PS3-Titel.
Und die kann man, wie der Grillspießschmuggler schon schrieb, wesentlich günstiger nachholen, wenn man sich Spiele und Konsole gebraucht kauft, als monatlich 17€ zu löhnen.

Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Dai-shi (24. August 2017)

Muss es unbedingt eine KK sein, oder geht auch der hinterlegte Paypal Account?


----------



## 1xok (24. August 2017)

EDIT: Läuft gut.


----------



## Launethil (24. August 2017)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt eine KK sein, oder geht auch der hinterlegte Paypal Account?



PS Now scheint ohne im PSN hinterlegte Kreditkarte tatsächlich nicht zu funktionieren. Die Kosten lassen sich zwar auch anderweitig zahlen (PSN-Guthaben, PayPal, ...), aber die Nutzung wird ohne hinterlegte Kreditkarte verweigert. Wir haben bisher zumindest keinen Weg gefunden, den Dienst ohne Kreditkarte zu nutzen.


----------



## Davki90 (24. August 2017)

Finde ich klasse! Gilt das auch für die Schweiz?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (24. August 2017)

Na schade ohne Kreditkarte ist es nicht nutzbar ich hätte die Kommentare vorher lesen sollen. Egal , vielleicht kann man eines Tages mal ohne angabe von Zahlungsdaten den Dienst testen.Bis dahin hab ich zumindest noch einen nutzlosen Account nun bei Sony.


----------



## zukolada (24. August 2017)

Ganz jämmerlich von Sony. Da wird nachher noch mehr über Konsolen gelacht. GROTTENschlechte Streamqualität, da JEDES Spiel erstmal runterskaliert geschickt wird und dann auf 720p (auch wenn da gern mal 1080p angezeigt wird, kann man leicht im Code erkennen) derzeit maximal ausgegeben wird. Mit Schwankungen natürlich. Grausam... und da ist es völlig egal, ob man eine 400MBit Leitung hat. Ändert an dem Vorgehen nix.

Bis jetzt sah jedes PS4 Game, welches ich darüber sehen konnte wie ein PS3 Spiel aus.

Is echt ne "tolle" Werbung! Voll verk...t von Sony!


----------



## RaulDuke666 (25. August 2017)

Super, endlich Read Dead Redemption aufm PC spielen! Die Grafikquali ist zwar bescheiden, aber laufen tut's bei mir stabil. Kreditkarte ist auch für die Testwoche notwendig. In den Einstellungen von PS Now muss man dann die automatische Verlängerung des Account abwählen, sonst kostet's.


----------



## Brainscan1979 (25. August 2017)

Absoluter Saftverein... Kreditkarte Pflicht für die Testwoche und danach 16.99 ne nicht mit mir


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. August 2017)

Bin nicht sehr begeistert...

Aber man besten finde ich die Kredikartenpflicht... Ich besitze eine, weil ich oft bei amazon.co.uk bestelle aber die meisten Deutschen haben garantiert keine...

In D mit Kredikartenzwang.... *facepalm*


----------



## Promego (25. August 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> aber die meisten Deutschen haben garantiert keine...*facepalm*



Spannend - du hast keine, daher haben die meisten Deutschen garantiert keine? Ich kenne keinen Erwachsenen der keine hat, von daher muss wohl jeder eine haben...


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Spannend - du hast keine, daher haben die meisten Deutschen garantiert keine? Ich kenne keinen Erwachsenen der keine hat, von daher muss wohl jeder eine haben...


Ich hab keine. Jetzt kennst du einen. Und ich kenne noch mindestens 2 Leute, die ebenfalls sicher keine haben. Wofür auch? Man kann doch alles bis auf Import Shops auch mit der normalen Karte zahlen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. August 2017)

Also bei Nintendo und Sony ist es schon einfacher bzw. am einfachsten in deren Onlinestores mit Kreditkarte zu zahlen. Wobei Nintendo seit ein paar Tagen ja auch endlich Paypal anbieten soll. Für mich hat die Kreditkarte aber noch weitere Vorteile, die Zinsen die ich auf dem Kreditkonto bekomme sind höher als die auf dem Girokonto. Leider wurden die allerdings generell in diesem Jahr etwas gesenkt. Mein Geld auf einem Sparbuch zwischenzubunkern mache ich seit mind. 15 Jahren nicht mehr. Außerdem kann ich mit Kreditkarte an jedem EC Automaten egal von welcher Bank kostenlos Geld abheben, mit EC Karte kostet das bei fremden Banken Gebühren. 
Und im Ausland kommt man ohne Kreditkarte ohnehin nicht weit.


----------



## Briareos (25. August 2017)

@spiritogre
So schaut's aus.

Der einzige Punkt der mich wundert ist die Tatsache das Kreditkarten hier in Deutschland immer noch keine Flächendeckende Verbreitung gefunden haben. Vor allem weil sie, wenn man ein ganz kllein wenig vergleicht, auch nichts kosten. Aber nun ja, jedem das Seine...


----------



## 1xok (25. August 2017)

Also ich habe mich einfach mit meiner Prepaid-Kreditkarte bei Sony Now angemeldet. Funktionierte ohne Probleme.  Den Sinn von Paypal habe ich nie verstanden, außer dass man in manchen Shops halt nur damit bezahlen kann. Auch bei Paypal habe ich nichts anderes als meine Prepaid Kreditkarte hinterlegt. Insofern ist es mir letztlich egal. 

Von Sony Now bin ich begeistert. Ob es wirklich funktioniert muss natürlich der Langzeittest beweisen.  Aber es ist schon sehr beeindruckend, was Sony da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Auch bei Shootern wie Metro bemerke ich kein Input-Lag. Kann man sehr flüssig spielen. Grafik top. Keine Artefakte oder sowas. Auflösung sollte ja 720p sein. Bin mir aber unsicher ob meine Spiele nicht doch in 1080p kommen, denn ich sehe eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Zum Beispiel Tropico 5. Muss noch mal genauer schauen und es direkt mit der PC-Version vergleichen. 

Insbesondere die Spieleauswahl ist momentan noch recht dünn. Aber ein Spiel einfach starten zu können ohne nervige Installation oder Updates ist schon verdammt cool.  Mit der Technik kann man auch Leute ansprechen, die sonst überhaupt nicht spielen. In meinen Augen ist das ein riesiger Markt, der sich da auftut. Sony muss es nur noch schaffen, das Ganze auf normale SmartTVs zu bringen. Ich denke soweit ist die Technik aber noch nicht. Daher beschränken sie es erstmal auf PS4 und PC.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. August 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Der einzige Punkt der mich wundert ist die Tatsache das Kreditkarten hier in Deutschland immer noch keine Flächendeckende Verbreitung gefunden haben. Vor allem weil sie, wenn man ein ganz kllein wenig vergleicht, auch nichts kosten. Aber nun ja, jedem das Seine...



Wir haben ja die EC Karten. Der Punkt ist halt, wer woran Geld verdient. An den Kreditkarten verdienen Visa, Mastercard, American Express usw.. An den EC Karten die Banken, Sparkassen und die von ihnen beauftragten Unternehmen direkt. Deswegen haben sicherlich die alles getan, um Kreditkarten hierzulande so unattraktiv wie möglich zu machen. Und es war ja auch so, dass die Kreditkarten hier früher sehr teuer waren und ordentlich Jahresgebühr kosteten, auch haben die Banken gar nicht an jeden eine Kreditkarte gegeben, sondern nur, wenn man ein bestimmtes Einkommen hatte. 

So oder so haben die Banken also wenig Interesse die Kreditkarte groß verbreitet zu sehen, sie kassieren lieber selbst bei jeder einzelnen Bezahlung mit EC Karte im Laden. Deswegen haben kleine Läden ja auch oft das Limit, dass man erst ab 10 Euro mit EC Karte zahlen kann, einfach weil die für jede Transaktion Gebühren bezahlen müssen.

Die wenigsten anderen Länder hatten bzw. haben sowas wie EC Karten, deswegen ist bei denen dann selbstredend die Kreditkarte Standard. Wobei es in vielen Ländern inzwischen allerdings auch rein lokal nutzbare Kreditkarten gibt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. August 2017)

Kann ich den Krempel auch mal testen, ohne was zu berappen?

EDIT: Zur Technik selbst: Ich gebe dem große Zukunft. Ich will es aber wirklich mal selbst sehen, mit welcher Verzögerung der Server auf meine Eingaben antwortet. Ich war nie ein Sammel-Freak. Meine Games verscherbel ich wieder bei Ebay, wenn ich weiß, daß ich sie nicht mehr anfasse.

Platten hab ich mal gesammelt. Bis mein Kadettilac mal nachts im Regen voll Wasser gelaufen ist -- mit meiner ganzen Plattensammlung an Bord. Das war dann mein Einstieg ins CD-Zeitalter. Und zu diesen Glitzerscheiben mit den Plastikhüllen, die alle Nase lang zerbrechen, hab ich nie ein emotionales Verhältnis entwickelt. Nee, ich sammel nichts, keine Gartenzwerge, keine Schnapsgläser, höchstens Bücher. Aber so eine Schrankwand voller Games -- wie sieht denn das aus. Da kippt ja jede Frau gleich wieder rückwärts aus der Wohnung.  Also, ich sehe mich grundsätzlich schon als Zielgruppe für Game-Streaming. Dann müßten aber auch mal aktuelle Titel im Angebot sein. Klingt vielleicht etwas dekadent, aber die Spiele für die PS4, die mich interessieren, hab ich alle schon gespielt. Dieses Angebot lockt mich so nicht, aber die Technik würde ich gerne mal live in action erleben.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kann ich den Krempel auch mal testen, ohne was zu berappen?



Sieben Tage, steht doch hier überall.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sieben Tage, steht doch hier überall.



Das ist schon klar. Aber kann ich dann gleich auch wieder kündigen, sodaß nichts abgebucht wird? Das ist mir aus diesem kundenunfreundlichen Text leider nicht ersichtlich geworden.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar. Aber kann ich dann gleich auch wieder kündigen, sodaß nichts abgebucht wird? Das ist mir aus diesem kundenunfreundlichen Text leider nicht ersichtlich geworden.



automatische Verlängerung deaktivieren


----------



## 1xok (25. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kann ich den Krempel auch mal testen, ohne was zu berappen?



Also ich bin auf meiner  PS4 einfach auf PS Now gegangen und habe den Gratistest gewählt. Wird einem prominent angeboten. Dann musste ich eine Kreditkarte und meine Adresse angeben. Es wird einem dabei auch der monatliche Preis angezeigt und der Hinweis gegeben, dass man die automatische Verlängerung abschalten muss, damit es sich eben nicht zu diesem Preis verlängert.  Das habe ich getan, indem ich mich am PC in mein Sony-Konto eingeloggt habe, dort auf Medien gegangen bin  und für PS Now, was dort etwas unscheinbar auftaucht, das automatische Verlängern abgewählt habe. 

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass der Dienst für mich erstmal am 31.8. wieder endet und ich nichts bezahlen muss.


----------



## Promego (25. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab keine. Jetzt kennst du einen. Und ich kenne noch mindestens 2 Leute, die ebenfalls sicher keine haben. Wofür auch? Man kann doch alles bis auf Import Shops auch mit der normalen Karte zahlen.



Also ich fahr öfter mal auf Urlaub, auch in exotische Länder wie Dänemark oder die USA, und da bezahl ich alles mit Kreditkarte. Die ist auch bei meinem Konto einfach dabei. Oh offenbar tun es mir 30 Millionen Deutsche gleich...


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. August 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Spannend - du hast keine, daher haben die meisten Deutschen garantiert keine? Ich kenne keinen Erwachsenen der keine hat, von daher muss wohl jeder eine haben...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... 

Wie ich geschrieben habe, habe ich eben schon eine, aber ich weiß, dass viele Deutsche keine haben... Warum auch, wenn man bei uns alles mit der bankcard und Lastschriftverfahren machen kann. Oder mit Paypal, wenn alle Stricke reißen.

Einfach mal logisch denken 

Edit: Und was soll der Link im 2. post von dir ? 30% rofl. Meinst du etwa das ist viel ?? Also können 70% der Deutschen den Service nicht nutzen... Nice... klingt super 

Schauen wir mal in die USA...

Credit card ownership statistics

Hmmmmm.... Das sieht aber anders aus.... komisch...


----------



## Promego (26. August 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Einfach mal logisch denken



genau, und leider ist das nicht so deine stärke? 30% potentielle abdeckung für ein service, dass sich an technik affine menschen richtet ist für sony, neben ihrer ganzen infrastruktur, wohl grund genug auf kreditkarten zu setzen, insbesondere da die technik aus einem land mit höherer durchdringung kommt. warum sollten sich die mit lastschriftverfahren plagen, und dann vielleicht auch noch jugendschutz (kreditkarte impliziert die volljährigkeit des nutzers)? wer hat denn bitte wirklich keine kreditkarte?! kinder, arme studenten, hartz IV gesöcks, und eventuell irgendwelche landeier aus NRW.


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. August 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> genau, und leider ist das nicht so deine stärke? 30% potentielle abdeckung für ein service, dass sich an technik affine menschen richtet ist für sony, neben ihrer ganzen infrastruktur, wohl grund genug auf kreditkarten zu setzen, insbesondere da die technik aus einem land mit höherer durchdringung kommt. warum sollten sich die mit lastschriftverfahren plagen, und dann vielleicht auch noch jugendschutz (kreditkarte impliziert die volljährigkeit des nutzers)? wer hat denn bitte wirklich keine kreditkarte?! kinder, arme studenten, hartz IV gesöcks, und eventuell irgendwelche landeier aus NRW.



Du hast dich mit diesem Beitrag sehr elegant selbst disqualifiziert.

/ignored


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Du hast dich mit diesem Beitrag sehr elegant selbst disqualifiziert.



vor allem mit dem letzten Satz  ich hab auch keine Kreditkarte, weil ich keine brauche.

und wozu denn alternativ Lastschrift, schonmal die Kärtchen gesehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entweder ganz normal via PSN-Guthaben (geht ja auch bei PS-Plus) oder ne 3. Karten-Variante direkt für PS-Now (1 Monat, 3 Monate, 12 Monate/1 Jahr)
Da ich zum Glück eh kein sonderliches Interesse an PS-Now habe (kaufe meine Spiele lieber, als sie zu streamen) stört es mich jetzt persönlich aber nicht so sonderlich. Unverständlich ist der KK-Zwang denoch.


----------



## Promego (26. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vor allem mit dem letzten Satz  ich hab auch keine Kreditkarte, weil ich keine brauche.
> 
> und wozu denn alternativ Lastschrift



Ja wie gesagt, fahr mal nach Jamaica auf Urlaub, da wirst du mit deinem Lastschrift verfahren nicht  weit kommen. Es ist heutzutage ganz  selbstverständlich eine Kreditkarte zu besitzen,


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, fahr mal nach Jamaica auf Urlaub, da wirst du mit deinem Lastschrift verfahren nicht  weit kommen. Es ist heutzutage ganz  selbstverständlich eine Kreditkarte zu besitzen,



ja wenn man in zig Ländern, auch außerhalb unseres Kontnents, unterwegs ist, mag das sein. 
Ich hab aber Europa bisher nie verlassen und ob ich es je werde, steht in den Sternen.

Ich bin nicht so der Weltenbummler, wie z.B. meine Schwester, die schon in den USA, Australien oder Singapur war mit Family. Mein Fall ist das aber nicht, obwohl ich die Länder und ihre Landschaften und Geschichten durchaus interessant finde, aber selbst hinfliegen muss nicht sein.


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2017)

Bin ziemlich überrascht, dass anscheinend in Deutschland Kreditkarten nicht so sehr verbreitet sind.
In der Schweiz bekommt man bei den meisten Banken neben einer EC auch mindestens eine Kreditkarte (meist VISA) dazu.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

Ich hab keine KK. Hole mir nur immer temporär für das Jahr eine wenn ich mal in die USA fliege. In der restlichen Zeit ist die sinnlos, kostet aber Geld und verlockt auszugeben.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab keine KK. Hole mir nur immer temporär für das Jahr eine wenn ich mal in die USA fliege. In der restlichen Zeit ist die sinnlos, kostet aber Geld und verlockt auszugeben.



Falsche Bank? Meine ist kostenlos und wie ich oben schon schrieb, ich kriege sogar mehr Zinsen auf dem Kreditkartenkonto als auf dem Girokonto.


----------



## Briareos (28. August 2017)

Also meine Kreditkarte ist bei meinem Girokonto ebenfalls kostenlos dabei. Ist auch im europäischen bzw. EU-Ausland äußerst praktisch, da ich damit auch dort kostenlos an jedem Automaten Geld abheben kann. Gibt ja doch einige Nachbarländer (Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Schweiz etc.), die nicht im Euro sind.

Aber sei's drum. Vermutlich setzt Sony auf Kreditkarte weil a) in den allermeisten Ländern dieses Zahlungsmittel stark verbreitet ist und b) brauchen sie dadurch keine zusätzliche Altersprüfung für die unterschiedlichen FSK-Freigaben einzubauen. Zumindest ist mir keine Bank in Deutschland bekannt, die Kreditkarten an Minderjährige vergibt.


----------

